# Generator?



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

Can someone tell me the formula to calculate what size generator I would need to run my equipment?

Do I just need the number of amps the motor draws or is it more involved?

The largest tool would be my 1hp electric eel.

I want to buy a generator and just don't want to have to buy/return multiple times till i find which size i need.

Thanks for any help/insight.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to have a truck with a generator to test if it was strong enough I plugged in my main line sewer machine and ran out 125' of cable and let it run for about 15 mins.
while at the same time running all the inside lights when ever thing ran OK I knew it was strong enough,

Go to the place where you want to buy the generator and run your machine if you can


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

I don't think they're gonna gas up multiple new generators and let me drag them outside and test my sewer machines - shut down their parking lot so I can run 125' cable for 15 mins...LOL, BUT they'd prob be able to calculate what I need. I just thought someone here might know the formula.

Thanks for taking the time to reply though.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I think amp draw of total load but I'm not a sparky


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Start up watts needed depends on the equipment.
Snake = 15 amps x 120 = 1800 watt add 200 for running long cords to be safe
Skill saw = 15 amps but draws double to start at the beginning (ever notice lights dim?) so 15 amps x 2 start up = 30 amps x 120 = 3600 watts.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

If I was going to invest in a generator I would oversize it, if you really wanted to be specific for one tool I would ask in electrician friend.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If you can jot down all the info on the name plate of the motor I can ask my buddy. He taught me how to wind three phase motors, but he also repairs generators and welders. I could ask him for you.


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Eddy k said:


> If I was going to invest in a generator I would oversize it, if you really wanted to be specific for one tool I would ask in electrician friend.




I understand what your saying and tend to agree as I'm generally disappointed with my decisions when I don't account for future possibilities. 

That said, I think most generators are happiest when run close to maximum load.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Did not know that


----------

